
Show HN: What we learned from raising $1,200,000 - stuartlogan
https://www.twine.fm/blog/weve-raised-1200000-heres-learned/
======
stuartlogan
Many of you have raised significantly more but I hope some of these tips help
some pre-seed companies.

------
ycomb6234
Awesome!

